# Delaforce Ruby Port



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I am exploring Ports because I like sweeter type wines. I don't like the bitterness that is obvious in a lot of wine. How is Delaforce Ruby Port?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Pretty cheap stuff, nothing fancy. I like Delaforce 10 year tawny better for a similar price. You may like the Ruby better as it shows more fruit.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am by no means an expert on Port. I get an allergic reaction if I drink too much wine, but since I have Portuguese family I take little sips or Port here and there just to taste. 

Two that IMHO taste nice and also can be had for pretty cheap are Quinta do Infantado's L.B.V and Tawny Ports.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Two that IMHO taste nice and also can be had for pretty cheap are Quinta do Infantado's L.B.V and Tawny Ports.


I don't think I have had either, but I know a lot of people say the Quinta do Infantado is a good brand. It's not that well distributed, so it could be hard for a lot of people on this forum to find.

I find that the Portuguese brands do a better job with LBV and Aged Tawny.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I don't think I have had either, but I know a lot of people say the Quinta do Infantado is a good brand. It's not that well distributed, so it could be hard for a lot of people on this forum to find.
> 
> I find that the Portuguese brands do a better job with LBV and Aged Tawny.


Interesting, I seem to see it all over the NY area, even in smaller shops.

However, my Portuguese family members are ashamed that I know so little about Port and cannot really drink wine! Actually, I can drink Vinho Verde with no ill effect but thats only really good in the summer...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Interesting, I seem to see it all over the NY area, even in smaller shops.
> 
> However, my Portuguese family members are ashamed that I know so little about Port and cannot really drink wine! Actually, I can drink Vinho Verde with no ill effect but thats only really good in the summer...


Vinho Verde barely counts as alcohol, lol... We drink a lot of it in the summer too. The Aveleda VV Magnums are always in the fridge, and at $9.99, why wouldn't they be! :chk

If I could just get my girlfriend to make Malasadas...


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Vinho Verde barely counts as alcohol, lol


I know, it is more like grape juice!



mosesbotbol said:


> If I could just get my girlfriend to make Malasadas...


Now those are good :dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Pretty cheap stuff, nothing fancy. I like Delaforce 10 year tawny better for a similar price. You may like the Ruby better as it shows more fruit.


Since you're probably the guy to ask around here, what's the difference between Tawny and Ruby?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

tiptone said:


> Since you're probably the guy to ask around here, what's the difference between Tawny and Ruby?


Tawny port is completely aged in a wood barrel for specific time, filtered then bottled. They show more wood and secondary flavors, diminishing primary fruit flavors over time.

Ruby ports (LBV's and Vintage are included) are aged for a short time in the wood and then bottled unfiltered. Some LBV's are filtered, but let's keep it simple. Ruby ports show more fruit upfront and can develop more in the bottle since they are not filtered.

In Portugal, tawny ports are by far the most popular, and in Britian, vintage ports or "ruby" is the most popular.

When buying one or another, make sure there is a clear distinction of age or vintage on the front label. "10 year Tawny" vs. "Tawny", or "1995 Vintage" vs. "Ruby".

There are a lot of variants to this, but I am keeping it simple for this post. I like vintage port to be at least 20 years old. LBV's should be at 8 years old, and tawny at least 10 year.

Tawny works better for a cigar than vintage to me as the fruit competes with a cigar in ruby style ports. The oxidized taste in wines like tawny port, sherry, and madeira are a perfect match for cigars.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you very much.

I've never had any of the Vintages, but I do pick up a bottle of Tawny 10 Year from time-to-time. So far I've tried Grahams and Taylor, with my preference being for the Grahams. I believe both of those were at your recommendation as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

tiptone said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> I've never had any of the Vintages, but I do pick up a bottle of Tawny 10 Year from time-to-time. So far I've tried Grahams and Taylor, with my preference being for the Grahams. I believe both of those were at your recommendation as well.
> 
> Thanks again.


Taylor is not such a "great" tawny, and a lot of their stock is not from their own vineyards or "Quintas". Graham is not that well know for their tawny either, but both brands make a great vintage, with Graham being the better of the two in my opinion. It comes down to personal preference. I do not turn my nose at Taylor 10 and often order it when dining out.

Do not order vintage port at a restaurant unless it's uncorked in front of you or that day. Tawny or Colheita is the best when dining out.

Ramos Pinto, Ferriera, and Sandeman make lovely tawny port. There's a ton of brands that are not know here that also make great Tawny port as that is what's most drunk in Portugal.

When buying Colheita, try to get the oldest vintage with newest bottling date.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Taylor is not such a "great" tawny, and a lot of their stock is not from their own vineyards or "Quintas". Graham is not that well know for their tawny either, but both brands make a great vintage, with Graham being the better of the two in my opinion. It comes down to personal preference. I do not turn my nose at Taylor 10 and often order it when dining out.
> 
> Do not order vintage port at a restaurant unless it's uncorked in front of you or that day. Tawny or Colheita is the best when dining out.
> 
> ...


Thanks again. It looks like my local shop doesn't have Ferriera but has both Ramos Pinto and Sandeman. However the description just says "Tawny Port" and not "10/20 Year Tawny Port". Guess I'll have to stop in and look.


----------

